# توفير كافة العماله



## عزوالعقلي (10 يناير 2012)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]مكتب المعقبين للاستخدام الخارجي ترخيص 37[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]نحن مكتب المعقبين (ترخيص رقم 37في السودان لإستشارات الموارد البشريه وإلحاق العماله السودانية المؤهلة والمدربة بشكل ممتاز وبإداره مؤهلة في السودان[/FONT]...
[FONT=&quot]توفير جميع العاملين في كل المجالات[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]نستطيع أن نوفر لكم أفضل الأيادي العاملة ونضمنها لكم[/FONT]...

[FONT=&quot]نقوم بتحليل متطلباتكم ومن ثم نوفرلكم أفضل العاملين وذلك لخدمة شركتكم اوبيتكم او مزرعتكم وتربية حلالكم نضمن لكم جودة الأيدي العاملة التي نوفرها لكم[/FONT]...

[FONT=&quot]لدينا فريق بارع ومدراء يتولون إجراء مقابلات واختبار المتقدمين قبل الشروع في اختيارهم للعمل والتأكد من الحصول على أفضل المرشحين[/FONT]...

[FONT=&quot]إن كنتم تبحثون عن موظفين فى أى مجال من المجالات أو كوادر طبية فى جميع التخصصات أو مهندسين أو مدرسين أو عمال حرفيين بكفاءات وخبرات ممتازة[/FONT]...

[FONT=&quot]تواصل معنا عبر الاميل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واترك رسالتك وسنقوم بالرد عليك باسرع وقت[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]للاستفسار :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] المدير التنفيذي للمجموعة :عزالدين البشير العقلي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخرطوم _العمارات شارع 29 غرب السفارة السعودية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتف : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]00249912374489[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]جوال 00249912374489[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]E-mail[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]azzo121 @gmail.com[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## tjarksa (10 يناير 2012)

*رد: توفير كافة العماله*

الله يوفقك يارب .


----------



## عزوالعقلي (10 يناير 2012)

*رد: توفير كافة العماله*

الله يوفق كمان


----------

